# How many pen turners are here?



## JimH

I might have this in the wrong place so you are welcome to move it if necessary.I was just wondering how many pen turners there are around here? I don't see much activity in that forum.
Thanks! Happy Turning!!!


----------



## BangleGuy

JimH said:


> I might have this in the wrong place so you are welcome to move it if necessary.I was just wondering how many pen turners there are around here? I don't see much activity in that forum.
> Thanks! Happy Turning!!!




Jim, actually there are quite a few pen turners in the crowd. I think everyone has been enjoying summer and not making too many lately. I have to admit that I have only made one and it was a little on the fat side. I spend most of my turning time making bangles, which is a close cousin to pen turning. Here is my fat Mango burl Sierra;
[attachment=9836]

But if you are talking bangles, here is my latest;
[attachment=9837]


----------



## EricJS

I've turned more pens than I can count. I just haven't turned very many this summer.:i_dunno: Come to think of it, I haven't done much woodworking at all this year. Guess I need to clear a path through my shop & get busy!


----------



## arkie

EricJS said:


> I've turned more pens than I can count. I just haven't turned very many this summer.:i_dunno: Come to think of it, I haven't done much woodworking at all this year. Guess I need to clear a path through my shop & get busy!



Likewise here. I still go to the shop and work, but don't seem to be getting much accomplished. :dash2:


----------



## Final Strut

The bulk of my work is game calls but I got into turning pens as a way to use up that scrap that I just couldn't throw away. Since starting on pens I now look for pen blanks in every piece I cut for a game call and sometime the intended material doesn't even make it as a game call. I turned about 30 pens this summer but just never took the time to take pics of them. I will have to set everything up and take some pics of the ones I have left.


----------



## DKMD

I started turning with pens, but I haven't turned one in almost two years... I still cut pen blanks out of my scrap, but I mostly give them away to other turners to feed their addictions.


----------



## shadetree_1

WB is still young, with a little more time there will be a bunch of penturners come aboard, remember we are only 950 something strong out of many hundreds of thousands penturners out there. I think Kevin said it, but maybe not, I know Kevin Costner did: If you build it, they will come! Well our Kevin Built it and They will come !!!!!!


----------



## Vern Tator

I've turned a few pens and plan to do more, but my day job has gotten in the way. My farmers market has picked up  and the next couple of weeks have me in several shows, so I'm standing at the lathe re-turning bowl blanks. Then I'm finishing them. Sure like pens, because when they come off the lathe they are pretty much done.


----------



## kweinert

I got started in pens, still do a few for special occasions.

I might have a larger order coming up from a local event - a historic tree died and they want to raise money for the parks department by collaborating with local woodworkers.

I suggested pens and talked with them about it. Still need to submit idea as a normal applicant (I don't yet have the experience and history to participate as one of the artistic folks) but it's looking like I'll be turning pens and building the boxes for them out of this tree.

Other than that, I've done a few bowls, started my first hollow form (still sort of struggling with that - the actual hollowing part :), and am now working on gathering wood and doing some flat work. Going to try a scroll saw item for a Christmas gift as well.

Oh, and I only do wood pens. I tried a plastic one once (blue camo pattern for my SIL who's in the AF) and found that I don't like doing them at all.


----------



## justturnin

I turn a few every now and then. It is just too dang hot to stand in one place for that long right now.


----------



## davidgiul

I turn a few pens now and then.


----------



## NYWoodturner

My turning seems to go in cycles - Pens make great Christmas gifts for the folks I work with - and generally get several orders as well. I prefer to turn hollow forms, vases bowls etc... There are quite a few on here that are also on IAP. There might be more than you think
Scott


----------



## BassBlaster

I primarily turn pens allthough I'm trying to venture into other things like bangles and peppermills and one of these days, bowls. Still cant figure that dang bowl guoge out, lol.

Ive just been too busy to do anything. I do have an order for 4 BOW pens and I have the day off tomorrow plus the holiday so I may actually get some time in the shop this weekend!!


----------



## Dan.S.314

I've done a few, about 16. Recently I have been doing mostly bowls though.


----------



## kghinsr

JimH and others
I've turned hundreds of pens and pencils from just about
every material available. Its a real joy to be turning pens 
and I also enjoy turning the small items. Bottle stoppers,
Key chains, ( from the cutoff pieces of pen blanks)
I've even made a good friend a wood container for his 
nitro bottle that he carries around with him.
you are in the right place 
Ken


----------



## BarbS

I, too, can claim to be a pen turner. Have to do a few more in WOOD so I can show them off here. I got sidetracked on acrylics recently.


----------



## JimH

Thanks to all for the response.It is a pleasure to meet you.
I also turn bowls,lamps,and other things as well. I am also a member over at IAP with the rest of the nut cases.LOL I hope to see some more of your work.I am fairly new here and am still trying to learn my way around.
Happy Turning!!!


----------



## Jdaschel

I am a penturner with over 300 pens under my belt.


----------



## walshjp17

New to the forum but love turning pens. Taking a master class in Ocober at Arrowmont hoping to learn some new techniques.


----------



## lion6255

I'm kind of a Noob but certainly enjoy turning some Pens!


----------



## RusDemka

I've turned a few...


----------



## McBryde

Penturner here too.
I just have too many irons in the fire and haven't turned a pen in a few months. Plus, I have too much junk cluttering my path to the lathe. 
I need to turn an antler pen for my wife's uncle. He found a nice shed that he wants turned into a pen.


----------



## kghinsr

McBryde
the antler makes a very nice pen and
the base of the antler makes a good bottle stopper 
Ken


----------



## NCWoodArt

I have been going through stages.

Started turning slimlines- then cigar= then Sierra's - all exotic woods. then acrylic's same pens.

Then fan pulls, bangles, rings, bowls

Now I turn segmented bowls, burl bowls, Make knives & started seling some of my hoard of exotic woods.

Still evolving into a craftsman I consider myself a rookie by the standards of many in this forum.

Bill


----------



## AXEMAN58

I started out with pens and still turn a few on occasion. Seems everyone (customers) wants acrylic pens and as others have said, I'm just not that fond of turning the stuff.


----------



## duncsuss

Here's another pen turner ...  ... although I do other stuff too (bowls, tool handles, and yesterday my first peppermill).

I've made one "kitless" pen -- turned from acrylic and used taps and dies to cut threads for the cap to screw onto the barrel and the barrel onto the nib section. Planning to try more of those, but there's a big pile of wood right next to the lathe and it distracts me


----------



## robert421960

i have turned 2 now:teethlaugh:


----------



## Wildthings

Started and still turning pens but love turning games calls. Also anything else I can


----------



## khobson

I am a a new pen turner that is trying to learn as I go! I am extremely grateful to those of you that so graciously share your knowledge on here. I have turned a do:thanx:


----------



## TurnerTom

I turn a lot of pens. Also other things, stoppers, boxes, bowls mushrooms, ect.

Tom


----------



## longbeard

Count me in, a few hundred or so pens, fountain pens and pencils.
Bottle stoppers, key chains, refrigerator magnets, candle holders, lidded boxes.
Bought my lathe to make my own turkey pot calls 2years ago, have not made one yet. Cant stop making pens long enough.


----------



## Vern Tator

longbeard said:


> Count me in, a few hundred or so pens, fountain pens and pencils.
> Bottle stoppers, key chains, refrigerator magnets, candle holders, lidded boxes.
> Bought my lathe to make my own turkey pot calls 2years ago, have not made one yet. Cant stop making pens long enough.


LOL :rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Pens by David

Hi all,

Been turning pens for about 2 years pens, fountain pens bottle stoppers, kitchen ware, cutting boards, bowls and more. 
I get my wood from all over the world from folks I have met or sold pens to , then I ask them to send me wood from there country. 
I also cut a lot of blanks for pens and bottle stoppers for sale and trade.
I use Three lathes Nova xp, jet, and a mini lathe I haul in the RV.

Love this site 

God Bless

David In beautiful Coeur d Alene, Idaho


----------

